# Seagate Backup Plus Vs WD My Passport..



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Well my search for a new 1TB HDD at around 5K got me to these two-
Seagate Backup Plus
WD My Passport

I'm unable to decide which to chose from these two(best HDD i could find at around 5K), so a little help would be great..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

Well both have pros and cons
From what I can gather from other threads and online Segate one is better at speeds but Segate is not very good in case of RMA and if you go for WD then speeds will take a hit but their RMA and ASS is real good.

OT - Damn its weird to always write "*That company has nice ASS*", gives me other feelings.  But who has time to complete the abbrevations.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well both have pros and cons
> From what I can gather from other threads and online Segate one is better at speeds but Segate is not very good in case of RMA and if you go for WD then speeds will take a hit but their RMA and ASS is real good.
> 
> OT - Damn its weird to always write "*That company has nice ASS*", gives me other feelings.  But who has time to complete the abbrevations.



That ASS!!!

Well the write and read speeds of WD are just 5 Mbps less than Seagate..


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2013)

Please don't create multiple threads for same reason.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Please don't create multiple threads for same reason.



Sorry but i had to because now its come down to these two and i need to decide by tomorrow..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

So I guess you are going for WD right ??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 7, 2013)

This should help:


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So I guess you are going for WD right ??



Yes.. Available at 5.15k locally..


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Seagate for speed.
WD for reliability and after sales service.

I choose WD.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> Seagate for speed.
> WD for reliability and after sales service.
> 
> I choose WD.



Thats what i have decided.. A few less Mbps are still manageable..


----------

